# fixing bluetooth



## aishwani1129 (Sep 10, 2007)

i have a sprint samsung phone and a motorola bluetooth and im not quite sure how to connect them together so i can use the bluetooth.
and advice would be greatly appriciated


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

What do you mean by a motorola bluetooth?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

is this a Bluetooth headset or another device?

From the desktop-like thing, press the menu key, then the 9 key. This will bring up the Tools menu. Press 6 for Bluetooth. Now select Turn on Bluetooth.


----------

